
Treasury places digital currency addresses on sanctions list - ccnafr
https://fcw.com/articles/2018/11/28/cryptocurrency-treasury-sanctions-iran.aspx
======
lee101
Really problematic for currencies that are untracable like monero... the
transaction isnt stored to-from unencrypted so only you with your transaction
key can show it to who you paid to reveal the proof that you made the
transaction... [https://www.getmonero.org/resources/user-guides/prove-
paymen...](https://www.getmonero.org/resources/user-guides/prove-payment.html)

This just really messes with the concept of making peoples money less valuable
than other peoples by blacklisting addresses, wont work id say for cryptoNote
currencies ...

plug: checkout [https://bitbank.nz](https://bitbank.nz) for ai market
forecasts

------
gcbw2
nice. until someone starts offering the 'swatting' equivalent on BTC.

for a price, they will forward BTC from sanctioned address to your target.
Zero repercussions and all funds of victim's wallet are now useless (in the US
at least) and they will receive hell from most US agencies during the
investigation.

